# 10mm sighting in distance?



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 24, 2017)

Wonder what distance I should zero my 10mm at? Today I shot it for the first time at paper. Several questions, I had an extremely good rest.... wonder if a typical in the stand shot would shoot different? The Underwood ammo was much hotter than a factory load. I really like the Vortex Venom 3mil red dot. Had I been using open sights..... 40 yards would be my max because of a lack of confidence. I tend to raise my head over and over trying to see the target that the sights are covering. Like looking 10 times to cross the street. With the red dot, I was shooting 60yards and the 3mil dot would cover app that of a softball, with 180 degree view around. I really like that view compared to covering half the target with open sights. Mercy..... that trigger is terrible. The amount of pull is so much. This needs to be changed to a better trigger if I hope to get the most from the gun. After I find a trigger I will then be able to group enough to work up a load.


----------



## Kanook (Oct 24, 2017)

How many shots can you put in a playing card at your desired distance?

With Buck or Does fever it will open up and your distance will shrink fast.

Is your stand elevated cause that changes a lot. Missed my first Deer with a handgun because I wasn't ready for it. I practiced for the next year and got one at 50yds with my Ruger Old Army.

Handgun hunting is a ton of fun, but only you know your limits.

And for what it's worth,  it sounds like you may have droughts. Wait till next season.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 24, 2017)

Kanook said:


> How many shots can you put in a playing card at your desired distance?
> 
> With Buck or Does fever it will open up and your distance will shrink fast.
> 
> ...


You may have misunderstood. I have no confidence with the open sights. However, at 60 yds, it was dead on predictable as I fine tuned the red dot. 6oyds, deer ain't got a chance. They were all in a softball. This was just the first 10 rounds. I'll have it shooting better than this with a new trigger. It looks like an 80 yd gun at this point, assuming a good prop


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 24, 2017)

Ordered a zev trigger. Should help alot with over travel as well as weight. Still will never be a single action trigger however better. LOL, googled where to zero in yards. Mercy, many saying 100yds. That makes no sense. I understand averaging your trajectory but the sighting ability limits the max range. One guy says zereod at 100 that he is 3 inches high at 50. Flatter than I expected. I'll zero at 60 unless someone changes my mind


----------



## Big7 (Oct 24, 2017)

60 yards is a LONG way with any pistol
with open sights.

Just sayin'.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 24, 2017)

Big7 said:


> 60 yards is a LONG way with any pistol
> with open sights.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I agree. I would not shoot it...... however with the red dot, too easy


----------



## frankwright (Oct 25, 2017)

I have mine sighted in at 50 yards, also with a red dot. Even standing free style I can keep them in a six inch circle but I carry a shooting rest and always try to shoot supported someway if I can.
With a fairly decent bench and a rest you can stretch it out pretty good with the red dot.


----------

